# Have you seen the Mini-Gol?



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

This is new to me... 

http://www.volksforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=104075


----------



## GTE77 (Sep 2, 2009)

yes, yes I have.


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

Good thing all consumer manufacturers produce dwarf-sized products for dwarf usage so that the comically small storage space on the Mini-Gol won't be a pain in the ass


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

I bet the interior looks fantastic.


----------



## IridiumB6 (Nov 29, 2010)

dcmix5 said:


> I bet the interior *feels* fantastic.


 FTFY :wave: :laugh:


----------



## Tiny4cyl (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

I'd love to know the story behind this thing.

Sent from a rotary-dial phone using Edna the Small Town Operator


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

found this: 


> The VW Mini-Gol is all about two distinctive features: its powertrain and its size. It's propelled by 5.5hp engine, can reach a top speed of 27km/h and is merely 2.25 meters long. Everything else such as seats, dashboard and the instrumentation do not receive any amendment, except the scale.


 Not real usable, except for maybe driving to the mail box. 
Needs a 'busa swap.


----------



## BeBop! (Jun 18, 2009)

Story: 

People of short stature are often faced with the problem of locomotion, and even buy a vehicle, they have to work hard to adapt it to your needs. The global automobile industry, focusing primarily on people with normal stature, also does not want to change much already established automotive standards. 


In order to help these people, the Brazilian subsidiary of automaker Volkswagen launched the first car made especially for the dwarves. The mini car was named Volkswagen Mini-Gol is a replica of the Gol reduced in size sold in Brazil.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

BeBop! said:


> Story:
> 
> People of short stature are often faced with the problem of locomotion, and even buy a vehicle, they have to work hard to adapt it to your needs. The global automobile industry, focusing primarily on people with normal stature, also does not want to change much already established automotive standards.
> 
> ...


 I saw that. I want to see a link before I start believing this is a true factory effort.

Sent from a rotary-dial phone using Edna the Small Town Operator


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

So do i, the info came of an automotive blog after googling mini-gol


----------



## initiation (Oct 21, 2008)

It's like a fixed-roof go kart. Something like that with ~90 horsepower would be so much fun to rip around a track, provided your knees aren't embedded in the dash board.


----------



## warren_s (Apr 26, 2009)

Didn't they build just two of these to take around to car shows?


----------



## HenryMuller (Feb 7, 2006)

yes, it looks like they build to use in some events, 
found some more pictures


----------



## IridiumB6 (Nov 29, 2010)

What is this? A Volkswagen for ants???


----------



## Swapped6n (Feb 11, 2010)

IridiumB6 said:


> What is this? A Volkswagen for ants???












Awesome.


----------

